# wine bottle holder



## glennw (Aug 25, 2011)

Does anyone know the angles for drilling the hole or cutting the bottom for making the balancing wine bottle holder


----------



## navycop (Aug 25, 2011)

Try this: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/13508
or this: http://free.woodworking-plans.org/balancing-wine-bottle-holder.html
click on the book covers and they give you the plans.


----------



## Balasharc (Aug 25, 2011)

*40 degree angle *
*and another link* http://www.timelesstreasuretrunk.com/Woodworking/projects.html#wineholder


----------



## lago (Aug 25, 2011)

Wood Magazine had the plans for a fish shapped wine bottle holder in 9/06 issue. I think I still have it somewhere down in the shop. Will look later today.

Lago


----------



## glennw (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you very much gents for all the help I am now ready to tackle them and make 2 or three types All from just scrap wood.


----------



## JimMc7 (Aug 25, 2011)

My son & I made wine rack from this Ron Hazelton plan -- easy to make and works like a charm:

http://www.ronhazelton.com/projects/how_to_make_a_wine_rack


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 25, 2011)

I make mine at a 45 degree angle...


----------



## LandfillLumber (Aug 26, 2011)

45 angle and no angle on the hole it is drilled while the stock is flat and 90 degrees to the fron and back sufaces.This is how I make mine.Oh hole is 1.25-1.5".Good Luck,Victor


----------



## glennw (Aug 26, 2011)

landfiller I was going to ask the very question you stated my answer I needed before I could ask.But I will ask anyway because some one else may have a different way.  On what angle if any do i drill the hole for the bottle i did it straight down but i cant get it to stand I did cut the bottom on a 40 degree angle.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Aug 27, 2011)

I cut mine at 45 degrees that may make it stand better?i have had no issues balancing about any wine bottle on mine that are 9-13" long x just under 3" wide.I do use thicker then 3/4" stock though I know it can be done,but I use 7/8-1" thick for the most part.The hole is only about two inches from the top.Hope that helps out,Victor


----------



## Lenny (Aug 27, 2011)

TellicoTurning said:


> I make mine at a 45 degree angle...


 
Chuck, those are really GREAT!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 28, 2011)

Lenny said:


> TellicoTurning said:
> 
> 
> > I make mine at a 45 degree angle...
> ...




They've been a good seller too... I'm working on another batch for the fall show stocks... LOML suggested I pair them with a bottle stopper as a Christmas gift idea.


----------

